# Post-Upgrade Bugs



## Samutz (Feb 29, 2008)

Here are some bugs I'm getting after clearing my cache and cookies:
After logging in, can't log out using Log Out link. It returns:
_Sorry, but you do not have permission to use this feature. If you are not logged in, you may do so using the form below if available._
When using the Old-style Portal or when viewing topics that use the RMC (nds, wii, and gba releases), the page dies with this PHP error
_Fatal error: Call to a member function query() on a non-object in /var/www/virtual/gbatemp.net/htdocs/sources/global_functions.php on line 156_
I had thought GBAtemp was still down this morning when I saw this, until I loaded a bookmarked topic by accident.


----------



## Amedala (Feb 29, 2008)

I have the same problems.


----------



## cubin' (Feb 29, 2008)

bugz in ur pantz.

tickling ur thighs. 

bugz in ur pantz


----------



## gambit420 (Feb 29, 2008)

if you try to log in you get asked to enter 
email adress
password

which lead me to a big mistake because it is not  email, it is you accountname


----------



## Kingwad (Feb 29, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net -> No problem
http://www.gbatemp.net -> Site is down for maintenance


----------



## Amedala (Feb 29, 2008)

Kingwad said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net -> No problem
> http://www.gbatemp.net -> Site is down for maintenance



The problems are still there even if I use the new URL.
Cache ist empty and it don´t work.


----------



## djgarf (Feb 29, 2008)

their are still a few bugs that need fixing but you need to understand that gbatemp isnt made up of standard scripts,costello and a few other guys have a LOT of custom hacks running to make the site work the way it does and so upgrading to the new ipb will require all the hacks to be changed
it wont take that long to sort out so just sit back,relax and grab a coffee

if you want to bullshit a bit you can always come into #gbatemp.net on efnet


----------



## Timo710 (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## IceFreak2000 (Feb 29, 2008)

A JavaScript error is being generated from 'ibp_global.js' at the statement:

var ipb_skin_url=ipb_skin_url?ipb_skin_url:ipb_var_image_url;

ibp_var_image_url is undefined.

HTH

*Posts merged*

Two more JavaScript errors:

*Error: ipb_var_image_url is not defined*
Source File: [url=http://gbatemp.net/style_images/2/folder_j...ps_menu_html.js]http://gbatemp.net/style_images/2/folder_j...ps_menu_html.js[/url]
Line: 19

*Error: ipb_var_cookieid is not defined*
Source File: [url=http://gbatemp.net/jscripts/ips_ipsclass.js]http://gbatemp.net/jscripts/ips_ipsclass.js[/url]
Line: 1

HTH


----------



## oleole (Feb 29, 2008)

all text centered in messages ? It's weird.

oleole


----------



## Rayder (Feb 29, 2008)

Unless I'm just not seeing it now, there is no way to set a topic to email you upon a reply. The "Options" button is missing at the bottom of threads if you forget to set it before hitting Reply.


----------



## IceFreak2000 (Feb 29, 2008)

oleole said:
			
		

> all text centered in messages ? It's weird.
> 
> oleole



It's left aligned for me using Firefox


----------



## Another World (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm using IE6 sp2 and since the upgrade all text is centered in forum posts.

-AW


----------



## Scorpei (Feb 29, 2008)

Only problem I had was that my session was finally lost after what, a year or so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




? Go GBATemp staff





!


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 29, 2008)

minor weird bug that I've found..

On your buddy list.. when clicking on the "Who's on your buddy list" button.. it sends you to your inbox..
also, it's appearing as your "block list"


----------



## Retal (Feb 29, 2008)

Another World said:
			
		

> I'm using IE6


lol


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 29, 2008)

Is it just me, or are the spoiler tags not working?

*EDIT*: Nevermind, it was just me. >_>


----------



## Rayder (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm having a lot of people PM'ing me that my sig isn't showing.......I've explained to them how to go into "My Controls" and fix it, but obviously it got defaulted to off for many people.


----------



## Destructobot (Mar 1, 2008)

When posts are automatically merged, the font size tags around the "posts merged" text are in  instead of [square brackets], which breaks the font size tags when quoting or editing merged posts.

Edit: The tags also need to be changed from "font size=" and "/font" to "size=" and "/size"


Edit 2: Also, I would like to be able to use size 0 in posts and sigs, please.


----------



## wiithepeople (Mar 1, 2008)

Possibly not a bug, but I've noticed the subforums don't show up on the Forum Jump. For example the R4DS forum doesn't show, only the "NDS- Flashing Hardware and Software" forum.


----------



## Samutz (Feb 29, 2008)

Here are some bugs I'm getting after clearing my cache and cookies:
After logging in, can't log out using Log Out link. It returns:
_Sorry, but you do not have permission to use this feature. If you are not logged in, you may do so using the form below if available._
When using the Old-style Portal or when viewing topics that use the RMC (nds, wii, and gba releases), the page dies with this PHP error
_Fatal error: Call to a member function query() on a non-object in /var/www/virtual/gbatemp.net/htdocs/sources/global_functions.php on line 156_
I had thought GBAtemp was still down this morning when I saw this, until I loaded a bookmarked topic by accident.


----------



## Regiiko (Mar 1, 2008)

SQL db error.

This is the text I get:


```
Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Access denied for user 'gbatemp'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in /var/www/virtual/gbatemp.net/wiki/htdocs/connect.php on line 2

Warning: mysql_select_db(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /var/www/virtual/gbatemp.net/wiki/htdocs/connect.php on line 3

Warning: mysql_query() [function.mysql-query]: Access denied for user 'www-data'@'localhost' (using password: NO) in /var/www/virtual/gbatemp.net/wiki/htdocs/extensions/sql.php on line 420

Warning: mysql_query() [function.mysql-query]: A link to the server could not be established in /var/www/virtual/gbatemp.net/wiki/htdocs/extensions/sql.php on line 420
```


----------



## shiachan (Mar 1, 2008)

I was browsing the  release list @ http://www.gbatemp.net/newgon/

I tried to search for  opera web browser's number. what returned was



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Warning: eregi() [function.eregi]: REG_EPAREN in /var/www/virtual/gbatemp.net/htdocs/newgon/sql.php on line 152
> No result.



and after that i couldn't search till  i reloaded the page.


----------



## Samutz (Mar 1, 2008)

Regiiko said:
			
		

> [...]
> SQL db error.
> 
> This is the text I get:
> ...


This is fixed now.


Edit: Found another bug:
On the bottom of each post of the old style portal, the comments info displays "Read 2,803 times - last 15 by comment" instead of "last comment by (poster's name)"


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 1, 2008)

The "[flash]" BBCode doth work no more. D:


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 1, 2008)

Anytime you try to post brackets around anything that isn't a tag (like {M}artin, for example), you get sent back an error that says you typed in an invalid tag and it nullifies the post.

Samutz showed me a text combo yesterday that lets you post brackets but... it's a bit tedious.

My brackets... my precious brackets...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Mar 1, 2008)

Good work everyone. Keep reporting any and all bugs you find! Speaking of, moments ago I clicked My Assistant and it popped up the old version. I then clicked it again and it was the new version. Probably just a DNS thing... but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 1, 2008)

Maybe it's my computer or Dice messed up or something.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Mar 1, 2008)

No, dice meant to do that.


----------



## Destructobot (Mar 1, 2008)

The last two topics in the User Submitted News forum ("2066, 2067 & 2068 out." and "GBA ExpLoader v0.4 released") show zero views, which is incorrect.

Also, I replied to my own topic expecting the post to be merged, but it wasn't.


Edit: It seems that views are no longer being counted at all, in any forum.


----------



## Rayder (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm not receiving emails for my watched topics.


----------



## Destructobot (Mar 2, 2008)

Codeboxes are still broken.

CODE*This text should not be large and boldly red.*


----------



## Rayder (Mar 2, 2008)

Can not submit new releases.  I got all this noise when I tried to submit one of 3 new DS game releases:

IPB WARNING [2] file_exists() [function.file-exists]: open_basedir restriction in effect. File(/var/www/vhosts/gbatemp.net/httpdocs/img/nds-boxart/static/2924.png) is not within the allowed path(s): (/var/www/virtual/gbatemp.net/:/usr/share/php/:/tmp/) (Line: 19 of /modules/rmc/nds/common.php)
IPB WARNING [2] file_exists() [function.file-exists]: open_basedir restriction in effect. File(/var/www/vhosts/gbatemp.net/httpdocs/img/nds-boxart/static/gt2924.png) is not within the allowed path(s): (/var/www/virtual/gbatemp.net/:/usr/share/php/:/tmp/) (Line: 20 of /modules/rmc/nds/common.php)
IPB WARNING [2] file_exists() [function.file-exists]: open_basedir restriction in effect. File(/var/www/vhosts/gbatemp.net/httpdocs/img/nds-boxart/static/go2924.png) is not within the allowed path(s): (/var/www/virtual/gbatemp.net/:/usr/share/php/:/tmp/) (Line: 21 of /modules/rmc/nds/common.php)
IPB WARNING [2] move_uploaded_file() [function.move-uploaded-file]: open_basedir restriction in effect. File(/var/www/vhosts/gbatemp.net/httpdocs/img/nds-boxart/static/2066.jpg) is not within the allowed path(s): (/var/www/virtual/gbatemp.net/:/usr/share/php/:/tmp/) (Line: 31 of /modules/rmc/nds/common.php)
IPB WARNING [2] imagecreatefromjpeg() [function.imagecreatefromjpeg]: open_basedir restriction in effect. File(/var/www/vhosts/gbatemp.net/httpdocs/img/nds-boxart/static/2066.jpg) is not within the allowed path(s): (/var/www/virtual/gbatemp.net/:/usr/share/php/:/tmp/) (Line: 39 of /modules/rmc/nds/common.php)
IPB WARNING [2] imagecreatefromjpeg(/var/www/vhosts/gbatemp.net/httpdocs/img/nds-boxart/static/2066.jpg) [function.imagecreatefromjpeg]: failed to open stream: Operation not permitted (Line: 39 of /modules/rmc/nds/common.php)
IPB WARNING [2] getimagesize() [function.getimagesize]: open_basedir restriction in effect. File(/var/www/vhosts/gbatemp.net/httpdocs/img/nds-boxart/static/2066.jpg) is not within the allowed path(s): (/var/www/virtual/gbatemp.net/:/usr/share/php/:/tmp/) (Line: 48 of /modules/rmc/nds/common.php)
IPB WARNING [2] getimagesize(/var/www/vhosts/gbatemp.net/httpdocs/img/nds-boxart/static/2066.jpg) [function.getimagesize]: failed to open stream: Operation not permitted (Line: 48 of /modules/rmc/nds/common.php)
IPB WARNING [2] file_exists() [function.file-exists]: open_basedir restriction in effect. File(/var/www/vhosts/gbatemp.net/httpdocs/img/nds-icon/static/2924.png) is not within the allowed path(s): (/var/www/virtual/gbatemp.net/:/usr/share/php/:/tmp/) (Line: 99 of /modules/rmc/nds/common.php)
IPB WARNING [2] file_exists() [function.file-exists]: open_basedir restriction in effect. File(/var/www/vhosts/gbatemp.net/httpdocs/img/nds-icon/static/gt2924.png) is not within the allowed path(s): (/var/www/virtual/gbatemp.net/:/usr/share/php/:/tmp/) (Line: 100 of /modules/rmc/nds/common.php)
IPB WARNING [2] file_exists() [function.file-exists]: open_basedir restriction in effect. File(/var/www/vhosts/gbatemp.net/httpdocs/img/nds-icon/static/go2924.png) is not within the allowed path(s): (/var/www/virtual/gbatemp.net/:/usr/share/php/:/tmp/) (Line: 101 of /modules/rmc/nds/common.php)
IPB WARNING [2] move_uploaded_file() [function.move-uploaded-file]: open_basedir restriction in effect. File(/var/www/vhosts/gbatemp.net/httpdocs/img/nds-icon/static/2066.png) is not within the allowed path(s): (/var/www/virtual/gbatemp.net/:/usr/share/php/:/tmp/) (Line: 111 of /modules/rmc/nds/common.php)
IPB WARNING [2] imagecreatefrompng() [function.imagecreatefrompng]: open_basedir restriction in effect. File(/var/www/vhosts/gbatemp.net/httpdocs/img/nds-icon/static/2066.png) is not within the allowed path(s): (/var/www/virtual/gbatemp.net/:/usr/share/php/:/tmp/) (Line: 121 of /modules/rmc/nds/common.php)
IPB WARNING [2] imagecreatefrompng(/var/www/vhosts/gbatemp.net/httpdocs/img/nds-icon/static/2066.png) [function.imagecreatefrompng]: failed to open stream: Operation not permitted (Line: 121 of /modules/rmc/nds/common.php)
IPB WARNING [2] getimagesize() [function.getimagesize]: open_basedir restriction in effect. File(/var/www/vhosts/gbatemp.net/httpdocs/img/nds-icon/static/2066.png) is not within the allowed path(s): (/var/www/virtual/gbatemp.net/:/usr/share/php/:/tmp/) (Line: 128 of /modules/rmc/nds/common.php)
IPB WARNING [2] getimagesize(/var/www/vhosts/gbatemp.net/httpdocs/img/nds-icon/static/2066.png) [function.getimagesize]: failed to open stream: Operation not permitted (Line: 128 of /modules/rmc/nds/common.php)
IPB WARNING [2] imagecopyresized(): supplied argument is not a valid Image resource (Line: 132 of /modules/rmc/nds/common.php)
IPB WARNING [2] imagepng() [function.imagepng]: open_basedir restriction in effect. File(/var/www/vhosts/gbatemp.net/httpdocs/img/nds-icon/static/gt2924.png) is not within the allowed path(s): (/var/www/virtual/gbatemp.net/:/usr/share/php/:/tmp/) (Line: 138 of /modules/rmc/nds/common.php)
IPB WARNING [2] imagepng() [function.imagepng]: Invalid filename (Line: 138 of /modules/rmc/nds/common.php)
IPB WARNING [2] imagepng() [function.imagepng]: open_basedir restriction in effect. File(/var/www/vhosts/gbatemp.net/httpdocs/img/nds-icon/static/go2924.png) is not within the allowed path(s): (/var/www/virtual/gbatemp.net/:/usr/share/php/:/tmp/) (Line: 139 of /modules/rmc/nds/common.php)
IPB WARNING [2] imagepng() [function.imagepng]: Invalid filename (Line: 139 of /modules/rmc/nds/common.php)
IPB WARNING [2] imagecreatetruecolor() [function.imagecreatetruecolor]: Invalid image dimensions (Line: 142 of /modules/rmc/nds/common.php)
IPB WARNING [2] imagecopyresized(): supplied argument is not a valid Image resource (Line: 143 of /modules/rmc/nds/common.php)
IPB WARNING [2] imagepng(): supplied argument is not a valid Image resource (Line: 144 of /modules/rmc/nds/common.php)
IPB WARNING [2] unlink() [function.unlink]: open_basedir restriction in effect. File(/var/www/vhosts/gbatemp.net/httpdocs/img/nds-icon/static/2066.png) is not within the allowed path(s): (/var/www/virtual/gbatemp.net/:/usr/share/php/:/tmp/) (Line: 147 of /modules/rmc/nds/common.php)
IPB WARNING [2] file_exists() [function.file-exists]: open_basedir restriction in effect. File(/var/www/vhosts/gbatemp.net/httpdocs/img/nds/2924.nfo) is not within the allowed path(s): (/var/www/virtual/gbatemp.net/:/usr/share/php/:/tmp/) (Line: 166 of /modules/rmc/nds/common.php)
IPB WARNING [2] move_uploaded_file() [function.move-uploaded-file]: open_basedir restriction in effect. File(/var/www/vhosts/gbatemp.net/httpdocs/img/nds/2924.nfo) is not within the allowed path(s): (/var/www/virtual/gbatemp.net/:/usr/share/php/:/tmp/) (Line: 176 of /modules/rmc/nds/common.php)
IPB WARNING [2] require_once() [function.require-once]: open_basedir restriction in effect. File(/var/www/vhosts/gbatemp.net/httpdocs/releases.php) is not within the allowed path(s): (/var/www/virtual/gbatemp.net/:/usr/share/php/:/tmp/) (Line: 196 of /modules/rmc/nds/common.php)
IPB WARNING [2] require_once(/var/www/vhosts/gbatemp.net/httpdocs/releases.php) [function.require-once]: failed to open stream: Operation not permitted (Line: 196 of /modules/rmc/nds/common.php)


----------



## JPH (Mar 2, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Can not submit new releases.  I got all this noise when I tried to submit one of 3 new DS game releases:



Yep, sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also the List of Moderators page doesn't show the Forum Moderators/Magazine Staff


----------



## Samutz (Mar 2, 2008)

Also, the top bar is missing the My Friends link that launches the friends list window.





My guess is that it's just missing from the skin files.

You can launch it manually by typing *java**script:friends_pop();* in the address bar while on any forum page.


----------



## Smiths (Mar 3, 2008)

changing the layout of the site is not working for me, along with the grouping of objects in sections.. it's just listing everything in 1 item blocks.


----------



## phoood (Mar 3, 2008)

Are reduced images supposed to open in a new window?  In other forums that have this feature the image shows up in the post when you click it, not in a new window.


----------



## jumpman17 (Mar 3, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Codeboxes are still broken.
> 
> CODE*This text should not be large and boldly red.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Destructobot (Mar 3, 2008)

Either the codebox tags should fixed, or the option to automatically insert a codebox should be removed from the reply window.


----------



## Samutz (Mar 3, 2008)

Smiths said:
			
		

> changing the layout of the site is not working for me, along with the grouping of objects in sections.. it's just listing everything in 1 item blocks.


If you're talking about the portal layout. That's always only applied to the new-style portal. You're using the old-style portal.


----------



## Smiths (Mar 3, 2008)

Samutz said:
			
		

> Smiths said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good call, problem then exists if I switch the skin to classic (http://gbatemp.net/index.php?setskin=1&skinid=6), the profile information section of the BBS gets cut off before it can give me options for the sort order/portal.


----------



## Samutz (Feb 29, 2008)

Here are some bugs I'm getting after clearing my cache and cookies:
After logging in, can't log out using Log Out link. It returns:
_Sorry, but you do not have permission to use this feature. If you are not logged in, you may do so using the form below if available._
When using the Old-style Portal or when viewing topics that use the RMC (nds, wii, and gba releases), the page dies with this PHP error
_Fatal error: Call to a member function query() on a non-object in /var/www/virtual/gbatemp.net/htdocs/sources/global_functions.php on line 156_
I had thought GBAtemp was still down this morning when I saw this, until I loaded a bookmarked topic by accident.


----------



## Quiche_on_a_leas (Mar 3, 2008)

http://m.gbatemp.net/ doesn't work any more.


----------



## JPH (Mar 3, 2008)

Guys, if you haven't noticed - shaun and/or costello fixed the Release Management Center - you can post releases now (and it works)


----------



## Smiths (Mar 3, 2008)

Download Center in alternate skins is messed due to variables not being set:











Trying to upload latest AceKard custom loader, too, so poo!


----------



## JPH (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah, I got that problem too, Smiths.

Also, when you click on the 'Who Added Me To Their Buddy List' link, it takes you to your Personal Message Inbox.


----------



## fischju (Mar 3, 2008)

If a mod removes a post, you can quote it and the original will come up. Is that supposed to happen?


----------



## Flooded (Mar 3, 2008)

Got this error:

IPS Driver Error
There appears to be an error with the database.
You can try to refresh the page by clicking here


----------



## Rayder (Mar 4, 2008)

People's sigs need to be viewable when looking at their profiles.  I'm getting lots of PM's asking where the latest cheat.dat download link is and it's starting to become kind of annoying.  I'm assuming they're trying to find it by looking in my profile.  I've been helping them get the link and explaining how to find it, but if it was just there in my profile, it could stop all the PM's I keep receiving.


----------



## phoood (Mar 5, 2008)

I couldn't vote in [url=http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=77261]http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=77261[/url] while using the classic skin.  Brought me to the portal and didn't submit my choices in the poll.  Works fine with v3.

*Posts merged*



			
				Quiche_on_a_leash said:
			
		

> [url=http://m.gbatemp.net/]http://m.gbatemp.net/[/url] doesn't work any more.


Use [url=http://mobile.gbatemp.net/]http://mobile.gbatemp.net/[/url] instead


----------



## Wewpt (Mar 5, 2008)

Going to My Controls works, but when viewing someone's profile, clicking 'Add As Friend' does nothing.

The first time clicked the screen scrolls back to the top of the page, second time the screen seems to quickly flash once, both times waiting 30+ seconds for some kind of response before doing anything, I get nothing.

Wewpt

P.S. Rayder, expect a rather urgent PM from me please.  If you do not get it for some reason, I'll provide an email address.

P.S.S.(_sic_) Samutz your sig is cool, that bug has my cat swatting at my display 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Is it available somewhere perhaps?  Screensaver perhaps?


----------



## Smiths (Mar 5, 2008)

there are tons of ipb strings missing from alternate skins.

{ipb.lang['new_alt']} screws up headers in the downloads section, but the worst is *{ipb.script_url}* in a download URL means you can't even access anything.

Could we please step up fixing this problem? I'd like to upload the latest AceKard files.


----------



## Costello (Mar 5, 2008)

please temporarily switch to the v3 skins then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



we have a lot of work on our hands right now


----------



## Smiths (Mar 5, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> please temporarily switch to the v3 skins then
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I went a step ahead and made a GreaseMonkey quick-fix script for the downloads area.

http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/23571

Go Greasemonkey and FireFox.


----------

